# What Lolcow has the best nudes?



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jul 29, 2018)

I have one simple question what Lolcow has the best nudes?

Edit: I didn't realize kiwis liked tranny cock so much. TOTALLY DEGENERATE!


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 29, 2018)

here


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 29, 2018)

Chris


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 29, 2018)

me


----------



## Calooby (Jul 29, 2018)

Phil's vagina best vagina.


----------



## IV 445 (Jul 29, 2018)

Not a lolcow but, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shoe0nhead-june-lapine.22394/


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 29, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Not a lolcow but, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shoe0nhead-june-lapine.22394/


Probably as fappable as anyone with a KiwiFarms thread gets.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jul 29, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Not a lolcow but, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shoe0nhead-june-lapine.22394/



Nice.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jul 29, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Not a lolcow but, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shoe0nhead-june-lapine.22394/


Oh she's a lolcow


----------



## LofaSofa (Jul 29, 2018)

Your mother.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jul 29, 2018)

As far as trannies go Zinnia Jones used to be hot and Erin Simpson is very fuckable, she even won Hottest Ratking of the Year in 2016. They both have great nudes.

Allison Rapp is pretty hot and can be yours for an exorbitant 250 dollars an hour.

I'd post nudies but I'm in public; will do later


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 29, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> As far as trannies go Zinnia Jones used to be hot and Erin Simpson is very fuckable, she even won Hottest Ratking of the Year in 2016. They both have great nudes.
> 
> Allison Rapp is pretty hot and can be yours for an exorbitant 250 dollars an hour.
> 
> I'd post nudies but I'm in public; will do later


Ali Rapp at one point WAS at best a 7/10 physically while also being a -77/10 mentally, last time we saw her she was on the downward slide toward white-trash hipster grandma. 

Good on Jake for getting out when he did.


----------



## Beth (Jul 29, 2018)

Julie Terryberry


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 29, 2018)

ADF


----------



## Ruin (Jul 29, 2018)

Emma Quinn aka Timothy Timmay Whitbeck. His body proportions are so fucking bizarre that I showed his nudes to a med student friend of mine and his response was "what the fuck is that shopped?"


----------



## MG 620 (Jul 30, 2018)

Terra Jones. No question about it. Thick in so many ways.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm surprised no one said aydin Paladin


----------



## NobodyReally (Jul 30, 2018)

The Slaton Sisters have pretty good nudes in their thread.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 30, 2018)

Thread is pointless without pics.


----------

